# Is Patagonia a good Brand?



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes it is. They make some good outer wear. Well respected in the camping/outdoor gear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

yep they make good stuff and also a good company, they put allot of effort into being environmentally conscious and also put alot of Money into environmental projects. 

Patagonia - Enviro What We Do; Grants, LEEDs Certification,...


----------

